# Tombstone Manor



## jsp77 (May 9, 2017)

This grade 2 listed 19th-century country house and was full of features, with a lovely entrance hall that had nice big columns, a grand staircase, library and just so many other rooms and features.

An early start was required, so i drove up the night before and had a kip in the car. As i turned up i bumped it to another couple who were there for the same reasons. We had a quick mooch a round and went up on the roof whilst waiting for the sun to come up.

*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/U3hQj5


https://flic.kr/p/UCo2Dk


https://flic.kr/p/TkV4eG


https://flic.kr/p/TkUZw1


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9V4J


https://flic.kr/p/UqSiL2


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9Pbm


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9MH1


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9KKJ


https://flic.kr/p/TkULKQ


https://flic.kr/p/UyH7u9


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9Co9


https://flic.kr/p/UyH3tJ


https://flic.kr/p/ToJaZD


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9wwQ


https://flic.kr/p/ToJ65P


https://flic.kr/p/UCnvcZ


https://flic.kr/p/UyGNZj


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9mDU


https://flic.kr/p/Uo9jPG


https://flic.kr/p/U3h173


https://flic.kr/p/UCnjtp 


https://flic.kr/p/TkUdKs


https://flic.kr/p/ToHPg4


https://flic.kr/p/ToHMs4


https://flic.kr/p/TkU7qU


https://flic.kr/p/UCne3e


https://flic.kr/p/UqRAS8


https://flic.kr/p/TkTZFw


https://flic.kr/p/UqRv5r


https://flic.kr/p/UCmXpF


https://flic.kr/p/Uo8NbC


https://flic.kr/p/ToHnkX


https://flic.kr/p/Uo8J4E


https://flic.kr/p/Uo8FZj


https://flic.kr/p/UqRhqZ​*thanks for looking*


----------



## krela (May 9, 2017)

Great shots jsp, thank you.


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2017)

Wow, this place is stunning  beautifully captured jsp!!


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2017)

Absolutely stunning JSP. Really stunning place and fab set.


----------



## The Wombat (May 10, 2017)

wow, what an amazing location.
Excellent work mate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2017)

GORGEOUS PICS JSP!!!! 

Love the roof shot and the little guy!...that bw bath pic is lush!...the ceiling shots are amazin, hows your neck lol I can see you spent some time gettin them stairs and ceilings symmetrical proper great job dude! 

Did you leave in a hurry???left one of your shoes on the stairs


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 10, 2017)

Great stuff mate.glad you took the plunge and went.it's beautiful ain't it


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2017)

Beautifully photographed, Loved It, Many Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (May 11, 2017)

Absolutely stunning take on this place mate, great composition in your shots. Really enjoyed that, cheers!


----------



## Lavino (May 11, 2017)

Exellent report and photos well done mate.


----------



## Woo72 (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful place ! That plasterwork is stunning!!! Its a pity thieving scum have nicked the bloody lead off the roof!! It'll be destroyed in no time!! Epic report though. Your photos are fantastic.


----------



## Ferox (May 13, 2017)

Very nice mate. Looks a lovely place


----------



## skankypants (May 13, 2017)

Super report...thanks for posting


----------



## Old Wilco (May 13, 2017)

A stunning building, such a shame to see it going that way. Thank you for the report.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 24, 2017)

Had no idea you visited dude,cracking set lovely composistions


----------

